# 3DPrintBoardPro > Free Self Promotion >  [Kickstarter] The lost Corridors -  3D printable decors for board games and tabletop

## Klaf

Hello everyone.

I am passionate about a lot of creative areas ... audio-visual, computer graphics, music, and luckily I work in these areas.
But I am especially, and in particular, passionate role-playing.

A year ago I discovered this revolutionary machine called "a 3d printer".
With other enthusiasts who have advised me, motivated and supported, we have developed a project made by players, for players.

Today, I am very happy to present you the result of our work:
Under the title "Dungeons Factory", the first series, "The lost Corridors" arrives on Kickstarter this December 10, 2019.
It's a set of 3D printable decors for board games, 25mm action figures and tabletop role playing games.
It is a virtual product delivered in STL format file, ready for printing, without support and compatible with all domestic printers using PLA bioplastics.

You just download, print, paint and play.

As of December 10, we will need contributors to support the project.

So, if you feel like it and if you want to follow us on this adventure, I invite you to join us on the pre-launch page of the Kickstarter project.

subscribe, you will be kept informed of the start of the project.

Then, even if you do not contribute financially, a subscription and a page sharing on your social networks will already be of great help.

Be aware however that contributions start from € 1 and rewards are provided at each level.
For example, if you commit for € 1 and the budget is reached at the end of the campaign, you will receive a set of desktop / tablet / phone wallpapers.

The other awards include exclusive Kickstarter scenery blocks and above all, for all those who will enter the final stage, a fantastic medieval adventure in pdf, whose dungeon floor plans are fully compatible with the tiles in the series.

Although the project is already defined and complete, stay tuned, it could well be that during the month of December, surprises are added.

We will also talk about it on the Facebook page, you can follow its news.

Thank you for the time you have given me, thank you for supporting us and you too, transmit the flame of the role-play around you.


More info on:
https://www.facebook.com/KlafGrafikBoutiqueThe 

pre-launch page:
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...s-3d-rpg-tiles

----------


## Klaf

And now, the project "The lost Corridors" was launched at 22:30on Kickstarter.Youcan now find it on his page:

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...s-3d-rpg-tiles

Wehope that you will support us and allow our small business (which isnot in crisis) to offer you, not only this first adventure, but allof the following.Indeed,we have in our bags, so much passion, projects and ideas that for us,the adventure is just beginning.

----------


## Klaf

Hello everyone,


We are very pleased and proud to announce that *the project has just reached 100% of its funding*.
Thank you to all participants.

*The adventure continues until January 9th.*

----------


## Klaf

This is a request that has often been made on the forums, and it was legitimate, so we did it.
We put at your disposal a slab of soil free and downloadable during the duration of this Kickstarter.


Anyone who wants to can now test a sample of our models.

Feel free to send us photos of your painted pieces. 
First of all, we love it, and especially because it has been very (too?) Quickly decorated to be downloadable quickly.


Stay tuned, there will be other surprises for the duration of this Kickstarter, which is now funded at 147%.


Thank you to all participants, the adventure continues!


https://drive.google.com/open?id=1E9...D4hetTF0q_Zccr

Demo-floor.jpg

----------


## Klaf

Adventurers, you have released the first Stretch Goal in the series.
All subscribers of levels 1,2 and 3 will receive this staircase, in addition to their decor set.
Stretch goals are extendable bonuses, others will be released depending on the progress of crowdfunding.


Find out more on Kickstarter and continue to support "The Lost Corridors" more.

UnLocked_StretchGoal_BigStairs.jpg

----------


## Klaf

Hello adventurers!
This is very good news for you.


They were finally able to release the second "Stretch Goal" from The lost Corridors.


Participants in the 2nd and 3rd levels will therefore receive the alcove.
This new piece of wall, with its side supporting a torch and its other side decorated with a small altar, will bring light to your dark dungeons.


The next objective remains to be discovered on:
Kickstarter


Thank you again to all the participants and don't forget, until January 9, the adventure continues!

stretchpub2.jpg

----------


## Klaf

Hello, everyone.


Today is the eighteenth day of crowdfunding for the "The Lost Corridors" project on Kickstarter.
A lot has happened since the launch and we are very pleased with the trust and follow-up of the participants, who are increasingly numerous and active.
We sincerely thank them and we always do more to offer them a rich, diverse and quality result.


We wanted to communicate to you the small advances of this adventure which for us is the first on this platform and exceeds our expectations.
You can find the project page here:
http://kck.st/2RGywls


But we will also take this opportunity to communicate to you the few informative elements we were able to produce during this busy period.
We are preparing many projects that would not have been possible without the support of all those involved.
Certainly, we know that nothing is really done before January 9 and that is why we remain active and listening to you to constantly improve our current offer.


Thus, since the launch of the Kickstarter, the "bakers" have been offered, as a free bonus, two new pieces of decor.
A third will be produced when the poll we launched on Facebook has determined the choice of voters.
If you want to join this vote and determine what the next decor tile will be offered as a gift to participants, it is here:


https://www.facebook.com/KlafGrafikB...32682368186534


In addition, no less than three "stretch goals" have been released and the next one is very close to his release.
These pieces, among the most beautiful of the collection are additions to each category of 3d printable floorplans (floor, wall and built-in parts).


Today, the financing exceeded 400%, thanks to the investment of many players from France and the United States, but also from Germany, Spain from Canada, Australia, etc...
We are very proud that this project has touched all these countries, the tabletop RPG is a great vector and is represented all over the world, it was also one of the hopes of this project.
We always do our communication in French and in English, and in this regard, to answer a question that has often been asked of us, yes, the 16-page scenario delivered with the third pack and specially designed to be played with our dungeon tiles, will be delivered in pdf version French and English. 


For the other questions we have been asked, particularly about 3d printing methods and other technical aspects, we have produced this short guide available at this address (only in french, for now):
https://klaf-grafik-buro.easimage.fr...s-factory.html


We are also present on social networks, through:
Pinterest:
https://www.pinterest.fr/dungeons_factory/
Twitter:
https://twitter.com/DungeonsFactory
Youtube:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCbL...LX1nLJO9rMiXXQ
Instagram:
https://www.instagram.com/dungeonsfactory34/


If the content is currently in development, you can already contact us on the platforms you prefer to use.




The adventure does not stop there, it continues for the moment on Kickstarter but after the end of the crowdfunding, it will be question for us, in the "dungeon factory" to pursue it in a new form.


As of January, the Dungeons Factory website will open its doors.
https://dungeons-factory.com/


You will find brand new projects and an online shop specializing in role-playing accessories and game aids.
We’ll tell you more in the next few days.


Thank you for your attention, see you very soon and ...the adventure goes on!

----------


## Klaf

It’s true, we have fun, we have fun but time passes.

Only two days left... is 50 hours before the end of our kickstrater "The Lost Corridors", heroic Fantasy scenery for 3D role-playing games.
This means that after Thursday night, you will no longer be able to enjoy all the benefits offered by crowdfunding.

Our bakers have unlocked the staircase, the alcove, the magic door, the rune stone circle and the stone trone.But they will be able to benefit from the exclusive pieces created during the launch of this project.

In all, three KS Xclusive, three free plays, one set ready to play.For this Kickstarter to end in style, we have made for the grand finale this Thursday... a last surprise piece, and offered to all participants of all levels.

And that’s it? No, of course!

After the closure of the funding for "The Lost Corridors", the Dungeons Factory site will open its doors and the online shop will follow closely allowing you to find the sets of pieces"The Lost Corridors" store version.

Two extensions are in preparation, "The Lost Corridors- Meka" and "The Lost Corridors- Ruins".Other game accessories will come in the shop and a next scenario, following "The Tomb of the Spider" is in writing.

We give you an appointment for this beginning of the year with yet more twists and in the meantime, the adventure continues until January 6 on:

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...s-3d-rpg-tiles

and very soon on:
https://dungeons-factory.com/

----------


## Klaf

Good morning all, 
The kickstarter for the dungeon floor tiles to be printed in 3D, "The Lost Corridors", was a great memory and a great success.

We owe it to its many participants.We hope that, since last week, they have finally been able to discover, print and use their decorations.

We are already preparing to enrich our series of tiles and add future extensions.

Also, we decided to continue the adventure by distributing our creations.Today, dungeons-factory.com opens its doors and those of its shop.

The new site:
The adventures goes on...

As we had often mentioned during this campaign, we will continue to create while remaining in the areas that we are passionate about, role-playing, fantasy worlds ...

If it is still a little empty on its shelves, the shop will enrich its creations as we refine them, shape them, draw them ...

Until we present it to you in more detail, you can already visit it, and you can get them, even if you did not participate in the kickstarter "The Lost Corridors".
Only the exclusive Kickstarter bonuses remain exclusive and reserved only for our subscribers.
The rest have been completely redesigned.What's new?The Lost Corridors now exists in three different packs.
A first basic pack and two extensions. Anyone who wants to experience the use of 3D scenery for their role-playing or board games can start with the Gnome Pack.

It is economical and will allow you a multitude of possible configurations, from the construction of long corridors, from small rooms to the figuration of rooms with multiple entrances.

Discover it on the shop

To enrich your decorations and give them new shapes and dimensions, the Orc pack and Troll pack extensions are already available.

Our next expansion, "Ruins", is scheduled for April.

In addition, the development of the scenario "The Tomb of the Spider" was also a great experience and we also wanted to follow it up.
Some of us are already writing new little aperitif stories, to initiate role-playing.The first of these "One-shot" scenarios will be released in February, it can be considered as a sequel to the exclusive Kickstarter Bonus scenario, or be played independently.

Always compatible, our play stories can be used with "The Lost Corridors" floor plans.
Thus, game masters with our sets and a few figurines can illustrate many situations in a more immersive way.Stay tuned! 

More informations and news to come.

----------

